# common drywall textures?



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

common drywall textures? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What are the common drywall textures around your area?
I'm really new to textures, and I'm just limited to the ones that the company I work for applies. I've also look around the internet but with little success.

-Here we apply knock down. And I have noticed that there is different types. There really is one that I really like, but the rest of the crew doesn't know how to apply, where all the tuxture splots are really uniform. 

Kind of like splots ranging form 3/4 to about an inch really uniform. Almost the same distance apart and kind of the same sizes. Weew It looked nice. Is it just skill to get that texture with a sprayer?

-Orange peel.
-Roll on with a thick nap roller.
-crows foot. 

Could you point me to a direction or explain some of your experinece with textures?
Thanks 

Miguel


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Years ago we did slap on walls and brocade on the ceilings. Slap is done by rolling on the mud then texturing the wet mud with a splayed brush. Brocade is a ceiling texture applied with a hod (lots of stalagtites) then wiped with a broad knife.

Now, it's mostly blow on and knock-down. Some of us still do the brocade ceilings but walls are all knock down. The knock down comes in a variety of sizes, the smallest of which is called orange-peel.

Some guys will do a skip trowel, generally with real plaster finishes. This is done very lightly.

Adobes are generally smooth, though in my own house I did them with deeply struck joints in the living and dining rooms. Makes them very dramatic though they are dust collectors.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Over the years I have had to match all kinds of textures from the 1920's cause in our area we have a lot of older houses here and there are so many hacks in this area that think they know how to match textures and they should have stayed working in the auto industry where they came from. but anyways I have some pictures of old style textures on my site at www.frankawitz.net I just put up some new pictures of some Crown Mouldings I'm doing.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

Frankawitz 
looked thru your website it. saw the textures.:notworthy:notworthy.

And I thought I was good with mud. 

I looked further into the internet and I found good educational drywall website (drywallschool.com). Maybe of some help to others also. 

Brocade is a ceiling texture applied with a hod (lots of stalagtites) then wiped with a broad knife.

Whats a hod? Googled it and got all kind results except anything that can be used as a texturizer.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.drywallschool.com/


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

What's a hod? Some guys call it a hawk, some a hod. It's an aluminum plate about 14" square with a wooden handle on the bottom in the center.


----------

